# Respirators



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> disposable respirators



What is a disposable respirator?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

that would be paper mask


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> that would be paper mask


$12.00 each because they are certified.


----------



## hammerheart14 (May 29, 2010)

bikerboy said:


> Start my first EPA RRP job tomorrow. Had to get the last few items and went to four stores to get 3 items. Signs from one, disposable respirators (only had 2 and need 3) and caution tape from one store.
> 
> It amazes me that paint stores are not keeping this stuff in stock! It's not like it won't get used. All but one had little idea about the stuff I wanted.


I have a good deal of respirators in stock, but I heard that the RRP requirement is a different sort of respirator, or am I wrong? Also, I sell one roll of caution tape a year. Thanks for the reminder though. I have to get at least 5 more rolls to be on the safe side. Can anyone confirm what kind of respirator has to be used?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

hammerheart14 said:


> I have a good deal of respirators in stock, but I heard that the RRP requirement is a different sort of respirator, or am I wrong? Also, I sell one roll of caution tape a year. Thanks for the reminder though. I have to get at least 5 more rolls to be on the safe side. Can anyone confirm what kind of respirator has to be used?


EPA does not require the use of respirators, that is only required by OHSA.
Nothing in OHSA has changed, and some respirators require special fittings and training.


----------



## hammerheart14 (May 29, 2010)

RCP said:


> EPA does not require the use of respirators, that is only required by OHSA.
> Nothing in OHSA has changed, and some respirators require special fittings and training.


so what is required to do an RRP job? just taking the class to get your liscence and then what materials?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

hammerheart14 said:


> so what is required to do an RRP job? just taking the class to get your liscence and then what materials?


You have to take the class and register with the EPA.

The materials depend on the job, this company has some buckets all made up. They do have the masks and suits, and most of us have this equipment already, but it gives you an idea.

Then there is the Lead Check Swabs, Hepa vac, Zipwalls, and more.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

I have everything except the sticky drops and HEPA vac's ( which I can order ). Nothing really equipment wise is different, just the procedures really.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

hammerheart14 said:


> I have a good deal of respirators in stock, but I heard that the RRP requirement is a different sort of respirator, or am I wrong? Also, I sell one roll of caution tape a year. Thanks for the reminder though. I have to get at least 5 more rolls to be on the safe side. Can anyone confirm what kind of respirator has to be used?


N-100 masks or P-100 filters for respirators. The tape is not typical "Caution" tape. I 'll post some pics in a minute.


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

hammerheart14 said:


> I have a good deal of respirators in stock, but I heard that the RRP requirement is a different sort of respirator, or am I wrong? Also, I sell one roll of caution tape a year. Thanks for the reminder though. I have to get at least 5 more rolls to be on the safe side. Can anyone confirm what kind of respirator has to be used?


 
Check out this link http://www.youtube.com/user/TheWXTV originally posted by Aaron. They do a great job detailing and describing the different types of respirators needed. There are several different videos but they describe the contents of each vid in the intro. Hence, you can skip watching each vid until you find the respirator one.


----------

